# How to preserve lemon zest



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

We have an overachieving, to say the least (177 lemons and counting), dwarf Meyer lemon tree. Since there's no way I can use that many lemons before they go yucky I want to juice them and freeze the juice for later use. I would also love to save the zest as well since I love cooking with it. Any ideas on the best way to preserve it? I've read that freezing it in airtight containers work, or freezing it in vacuum sealed bags or freezing it with some sugar. Does anyone have any experience with this? What worked for you? Thanks so much!!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I think I would make a sugar syrup, add the lemon zest and freeze in an ice cube tray. Once the cubs are frozen pop them out into a bag.

We have made these preserved lemons as christmas gifts this year http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/j...ipe/index.html


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Or get some vodka and make limonchello.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

<jealous>

Measure it out and freeze in ice cube trays with either it's own juice or water (also measured). Usually 1 tsp zest w/ 1 Tbs juice.

If you want to store it in the fridge for a little while, grate it into oil. Don;t store it without some carrier though, it dries out really easily.

ETA - Oh, and zest THEN juice. Juicing then zesting does not work well.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

When I make lemon curd, I chill the lemons before zesting and then leave them on the counter to warm up. After they are warm, then I roll them on the counter and really work 'em well with my hands. The amount of juice is amazing!

I have frozen the zest in glass airtight containers for future use and they smelled and looked great and the recipes turned out the same.

I get Meyer lemons from two people. One does an excellent job of caring for the tree and growing them. The other does an excellent job using them and sharing her ideas. The second friend taught me to make a lemon syrup and said I can leave it in the fridge in glass containers for up to a year.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

zest and then juice the lemons. the zest can be frozen in ice cube trays (part full if you don't want a full cube of zest, or the cubes are easily cut into smaller peices when frozen). If the zest is "juicy" that is, there is some liquid in it, you don't need to add juice, but if it is dry, then you want to add a little lemon juice. you just need enough juice to hold the zest as a cube. When they are frozen pop them in a plastic bag or jar in the freezer.

you can also make preserved lemons with your lemon glut. yummm.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Oh my mouth is watering!!!

Zest can be dehydrated and will last a LONG time.


----------

